# New to Fertility Friends



## JEZ838 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi All, I'm from Dublin, Ireland. I have been with my DP for 13 years now and he proposed last Christmas. We plan on getting married early 2012. 

We bought a house in September last year and started TTC then. There was no point in waiting. I had finished taking the pill earlier that year so we were expecting something to happen quickly. Its been over a year now and no luck. 

I started Acupuncture in November and saw my Doctor for the first time when nothing happened in December. The Doctor has taken Day 3 bloods and I am waiting for the results. 

I have been charting my cycle on Fertility Friend.com. My cycle is usually 34 days long but has been as much as 40 days. I charted a 70 day cycle back in January and had negative pregnancy tests. When AF finally came it was very heavy, there were grey clots and it was painful. I suspect it may have been a miscarriage but I'm not sure. 

I joined this site to talk to people going through the same thing. My DP says have patience it will happen and my mum and sister say i'll be fine. I can't stop thinking about it and this christmas it feels extra hard and my younger sister and my DP's older sister have had their second
babies this year. 

Good luck to everybody whos trying. I'll be wishing for you all.


----------



## nixy (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Mandy. 
Im new to FF too and still trying to get used to the site! i know the feeling just found out my best friend is pregnant and she wasnt even trying it seems like everyone around me is pregnant at the mo! so hard! and  i cant get into the xmas spirit at all this year!
Have you been to your doctors for any advice? xx


----------



## nixy (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry should be to JEZ xx


----------



## JEZ838 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Guys 

Thanks for the welcome. As I read more posts I realised that some of you are in worse situations than I am and I feel like an imposter as I'm only starting out. 

Nixy - My own doctor just took some blood tests and said she would have more information for me when the results came back. I'll let you know what she says. My appointment is the 04.01.11. But a friend of mine whos still within her first year was told to take Pregnacare vitamins and from day 10 to Ovulation to take 5 - 6 spoonfuls of Exputex to create Fertile CM. (You may want to check if this okay for you with a doctor or pharmacist just in case.) If you are taking evening primrose or Exputex make sure you don't take it after Ovulation as it can stop implantation.
I know how you feel about people around you getting pregnant. My DP's sister said that she was going to TTC when we had been trying for 6 months and three weeks later she announced her pregnancy. 

Best of luck Nixy and Mandy


----------



## JEZ838 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for that Mandy.


----------



## nixy (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes let me know how you get on. Hope you both have a lovely xmas and heres to 2011!!! xx


----------



## JEZ838 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi All,

Just an update on my situation. Went to the doctor this morning my tests came back with a high Prolactin level >1000. This means my body thinks its breastfeeding. Apparently excess Prolactin can prevent conception by 90%. The doctor has referred me to an Endocrinologist. If i'm diagnosed its easily fixed by medication. 

Top reasons for excess Prolactin.
Hypothyroidism
Pituatory Tumour
Shingles
Certain Medications
Stress


----------

